# Music that you love...



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

An antidote...

Sometimes a piece just pops into your head and you want everyone to know how much you love it to bits. You can barely control yourself and you just want to shout it from the rooftops.




I love Mahler's 2nd Symphony. Nothing else is like it. Nothing else approaches it for grandeur and beauty and power and electricity etc etc etc...


Share your love


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Chausson's Poeme Op.25.. I feel physical pain when I know that more people are listening to Justin Bieber than to this piece of sheer beauty.


----------



## Conky (Apr 1, 2013)

I know it's cliched, but... Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto. The opening melody on the violin is heart breaking.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Conky said:


> I know it's cliched, but... Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto. The opening melody on the violin is heart breaking.


I don't believe in cliches, hackneyed and all those derogatory terms for Music. It's either music you enjoy, or music you don't.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Schumann's and Brahms symphonies. LOVE them all.


----------



## Fugue Meister (Jul 5, 2014)

I live for Bach's keyboard works and Beethoven's keyboard works and string quartets. Some of the finest music ever passed down to human kind.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

Pure Ecstasy, courtesy of:

Bach: St Anne Fugue, orch. Schoenberg


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Fugue Meister said:


> I live for Bach's keyboard works and Beethoven's keyboard works and string quartets. Some of the finest music ever passed down to human kind.


Leave out the Beethoven and I feel the same except that I'd add Bach's organ music and choral works. Bach is all I need although I certainly want more.


----------



## Ivansen (Aug 8, 2014)

I love Dvoraks Cello Concerto in B minor. Fierce and beautiful.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Andreas said:


> Pure Ecstasy, courtesy of:
> 
> Bach: St Anne Fugue, orch. Schoenberg


Bach: "St. Anne," for organ, without Schoenberg.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2014)

Perhaps not a single piece, but each time I listen to Max Reger, I end up kicking myself for giving the guy so little attention. Sort of a Liszt-Bach hybrid. And he has so many works!! Fantastic organist to say the least, but he didn't exactly neglect the other forms.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Talk about cliched, I'm going with Beethoven's 9th. Yuparoo, indeed, I love it to bits. Every. Single. Movement.


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

The final two movements of Mozart's 39th Symphony conducted by George Szell on audio and Andre Previn on video.

Schumann's Op 17 Fantasy and Second Piano Sonata

Bruckner's Ninth Symphony - Third Movement

Vaughan Williams' "London" Symphony conducted by Barbarolli.

Mendelssohn's "Scotch" Symphony 

Hindemith's "Symphonic Metamorphosis on Themes by Carl Maria Von Weber"

Carl Nielsen's Fifth Symphony

Janacek's "Sinfonietta"

Prokofiev's Classical and Fifth Symphonies

Barber's Symphony in One Movement and First Essay for Orchestra

etc etc


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I love Mozart's 41st symphony as conducted by Jacobs. No other conductor has hit the nail on the head with that piece.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I think Mahler's symphonies as a whole is one of my favorite sets of any music ever, and in fact my roommate would probably tell you I never shut up about them

Also, I'm very passionate about Beethoven its kind of a problem


----------



## Conky (Apr 1, 2013)

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Talk about cliched, I'm going with Beethoven's 9th. Yuparoo, indeed, I love it to bits. Every. Single. Movement.


I give you props just for having the guts to post that. Not that you should be ashamed - it's a wonderful symphony.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasia. But then most people do love that. Even non-classical fans find it compelling when I force it on -- I mean, when they accidentally hear it. 

Lately I love Esa-Pekka Salonen's Wing on Wing. It just sends chills up my spine with its sopranos soaring up in the stratosphere suddenly plunging to a looped echoing monotonous taped monolog. That sudden drop is uncanny and the entire work is a surreal fantastic journey. This is too recent a piece for me to know if it is going to be life-long love or a mere fling though. 

Oh, there are many many more.


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Conky said:


> I give you props just for having the guts to post that. Not that you should be ashamed - it's a wonderful symphony.


Haha, thanks! Yeah, like MagneticGhost said on the first page of this thread, "_I don't believe in cliches, hackneyed and all those derogatory terms for Music. It's either music you enjoy, or music you don't._". I don't care how many people say they can't hear Beethoven's 5th or Mozart's Eine Kleine Nachtmusik anymore because it's "cliched" now or used in commercials, or Beethoven's 9th because it's overplayed. I don't buy all of that, like MagneticGhost said, it's either music you enjoy or you don't. In this case, Beethoven's 9th isn't only my favorite piece of music, it's something near and dear to me, personally.

I also agree with the OP, Mahler's 2nd is quickly becoming one of my all-time favorites!


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

The first of Brahms' _Two Rhapsodies, Op. 79_ for solo piano; at least as played by Adam Laloum on this disc:









*Just "jaw-dropping" gorgeousness!*


----------



## Wicked Gypsy (Aug 9, 2014)

The Requiem by Britten or St. Matthew's Passion. Take your pick and I'm in that next place:angel:


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

There are so many, and fortunately, one can choose depending on one's mood. 

Beethoven's 9th, for me, remains the top of the heap. 
Schumann's Fantasy in C, Op. 19 is another. 
Marietta's Aria from Korngold's Die Tote Stadt.
Mahler's 2nd and 3rd Symphonies
Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat
Brahms's Second Piano Concerto in B-flat
Saint-Saens's Third Symphony in C minor
The Adagio from Khachaturian's Gayane Ballet
Szymanowski's Second Piano Sonata in A
Liszt's Reminiscences from Norma
Schubert's Piano Sonata in D, D.850 . . . 

There are just too many.


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

Bach Passacaglia and fugue in C minor
Shostakovich 4th Symphony
Wagner Der Ring Des Nibelungen


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I've spent a lot of time poring over my spreadsheet when trying to answer favourite/least favourite pieces/top 10 etc. questions and I am not going to do it with this question. Sorry 

However, there is one thing that sends me into throes of musical ecstasy: the sum total of my music collection! Yes, I have spent so many hours searching for and selecting the albums I own and I have spent a considerable amount of money to make my collection a reality. It is the sum of its parts that makes it so wonderful 

If I were to mention even one piece that I love, I would be missing countless others I love.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the Mendelssohn string quartets with a special crush reserved for the a minor, opus 13 and the f minor opus 80.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

I don't know if I can match your level of loving, MG, but here are works I find profoundly moving and enjoyable in just about any circumstance:

Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony
Bruckner's 8th Symphony
Finzi's Cello Concerto
Ives's 4th Symphony
Lauridsen's O Magnum Mysterium
Messiaen's Turangalîla-Symphonie
Reich's Music for 18 Musicians
Stravinsky's Rite of Spring


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Haydn's Creation.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I heard this played on the BBC Young Muscian of the Year
Instantly fell in love with it


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> I love the Mendelssohn string quartets with a special crush reserved for the a minor, opus 13 and the f minor opus 80.


Impeccable taste! That op. 13 is so rich and beautiful, and an obvious tribute to Beethoven, at least two of whose quartets are distinctly echoed in it. It touches me deeply and the ending always brings a tear. Luckily I still have a stash of circa-1800 hemp tissues on hand.


----------



## Muse Wanderer (Feb 16, 2014)

_All _ of my beloved Johann Sebastian Bach.

Sometimes I am driving my car when a beautiful cantata aria comes up and I look at the grey London sky and shout at the top of my lungs 'I love you'!
Just don't tell my wife of course. 
She could get jealous!

At other times I lower the car windows with my speakers blasting a Bach fugue so that the folk in the street could savour his splendour and they stare amazed with 'wonder'!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I love the Mozart keyboard concertos played with a sensitive stylish fortepiano and period instruments at proper pitch.
Jos van Immerseel and Anima Eterna are all I could wish for.


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bach on the piano. heaven.


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

First, I want to applaud the intent of this thread. I want to share what I love, and I don't feel a need to discuss what doesn't move me -- which is why I have avoided that other thread.

Once I set about trying to list a few, this thread became a wonderful impossibility.  My list grew to 50, then to 100. I love a lot of music. I'd type something like "Beethoven: String Quartet #15," then delete it and write: "all of Beethoven's late quartets." I realized that this was going nowhere quickly. Much of what I love is famous: all of Bach, almost all of Beethoven, etc. Let me list my quirkier, more idiosyncratic loves, especially from the past year. A few famous ones, but mostly lesser knowns:

Josquin Desprez: Miserere mei Deo (c.1500)
Johann Heinrich Schmelzer: Serenata con altre aria (c. 1680)
Antonio Vivaldi: Violin Concertos, op. 4 ("La Stravaganza") (1714)
Alexander Scriabin: Piano Sonata #2 (“Sonata-Fantasy”), op. 19 (1897)
Leoš Janáček: In the Mist (V mlhách) (1912)
Charles Koechlin: Paysage et marines, op. 63 (1915-1916)
Joseph-Guy Ropartz: Prélude, Marine, et Chansons (1928)
Joseph-Ermend Bonnal: String Quartet #1 (1928)
Nikolai Medtner: Piano Sonata in B flat minor (“Sonata Romantica”), op. 53/1 (1932)
Karol Syzmanowski: Symphony #4 (“Symphonie Concertante”), op. 60 (1932)
Béla Bartók: String Quartet #5 (1934)
Béla Bartók: Music for Strings, Percussion and Celesta, Sz. 106 (1936)
Bohuslav Martinů: Double Concerto for String Orchestras, Piano and Timpani (1938)
Samuel Barber: Piano Concerto, op. 38 (1962)
Gyorgy Ligeti: Lontano (1967)
Dmitri Shostakovich: String Quartet #15 (1974)
Steve Reich: Music for 18 Musicians (1976)
Vagn Holmboe: String Quartet #17, op. 152 ("Mattinata") (1983)
Nikolai Kapustin: Eight Concert Études, op. 40 (1984)
Toru Takemitsu: From me flows what you call time (1990)


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Bach's 3rd Brandenburg Concerto (especially the 3rd movement).


----------



## Bruce (Jan 2, 2013)

I've already posted once in this thread, but have to add a few more which keep shouting at me to add:

Scriabin's Piano Sonata No. 3 in F# minor
Brahms's Intermezzo in A, Op. 118, No. 3 (as played by Hélène Grimaud - really brings tears to my eyes).
Adams - Harmonium
Bach's Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor 
Schönberg's Modern Psalm, Op. 50c
Pettersson's Tenth Symphony (though love may not quite be right--stunned is more like it)
Vaughan-Williams's Second Symphony
Rouse's Concerto per Corde
Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto in G minor
MacMillan's Veni, Veni, Emmanuel
Nicole Lizée's This Will Not Be Televised
Leon Kirchner's First Piano Sonata
Barber's Piano Sonata 

Okay, that's enough.

By the way, thanks to everyone who's willing to share their own particular favorites--I've gotten plenty of ideas for future listening.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Yesterday I listened to Scriabin's Prometheus for what must have been the 200th time in 4 years and I still love it to death. Such a vibrant, powerful and completely electrifying piece of music. I went to a live performance twice and I would go again. The Muti/Philadelphia orchestra recording is the one for me. What a damn shame this was his last completed orchestral work.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

I could go on and on, but the first thing that popped into my mind when I started reading this thread was Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances, in all its exotic beauty and colourful orchestration - aural fireworks!


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Vaughan Williams - Oh how I love thee.

The Tallis Fantasia may be the most wondrous piece of purely intrumental music ever put to stave.
The Sea Symphony is a glorious drenching in salty spray.
The Antarctica is an icy cold and powerful depiction of an inhospitable landscape.

etc. etc. etc.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

brianvds said:


> I could go on and on, but the first thing that popped into my mind when I started reading this thread was Rachmaninoff's Symphonic Dances, in all its exotic beauty and colourful orchestration - aural fireworks!


He certainly saved his best for last when it came to this 'Symphony No.4'. I really enjoy the 2 piano version also. But the orchestration is so top-notch. The best writing for Saxophone in orchestral music as far as I'm concerned!


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

MagneticGhost said:


> Vaughan Williams - Oh how I love thee.
> 
> The Tallis Fantasia may be the most wondrous piece of purely intrumental music ever put to stave.
> The Sea Symphony is a glorious drenching in salty spray.
> ...











Ultimate _Tallis._









Ultimate _Sea._















Ultimate _ad-ven-ture._


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

Some pieces I keep coming back to, most of them recent acquisitions (I like Alypius's chronological list so I did the same as well):

Ockeghem: Deo Gratias (1497)
Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi (1520)
Buxtehude: Jubilate Domino, BuxWV 64 (1690)
Caldara: Maddalena ai piedi di Cristo (1700)
Telemann: Concerto for Viola d'amore, Oboe d'amore, and Flute in E, TWV53:e1 (1730-40)
Voříšek: Symphony in D, op. 24 (1820)
Schumann: Gesänge der Frühe (Songs of Dawn), op. 133 (1853)
Gernsheim: Piano Quartet #1 in E-flat, op. 6 (1865)
Bruch: Symphony #3 in E, op. 51 (1887)
Magnard: Symphony #3 in B-flat minor, op. 11 (1896)
Schoenberg: Das Buch der hängenden Gärten (The Book of the Hanging Gardens), op. 15 (1908-09)
Stanford: The Bluebird, op. 119/3 (1910)
Bloch: Violin Sonata #1 (1920)
Zemlinsky: Lyric Symphony, op. 18 (1922-23)
Berg: Chamber Concerto (1923-25)
Finzi: A Young Man's Exhortation, op. 14 (1926-29)
Schmidt: Das Buch mit sieben Siegeln (The Book with Seven Seals) (1937)
Vaughan Williams: Serenade to Music (1938)
Martinů: Cello Sonata #1, H. 277 (1939)
Tyberg: Symphony #3 in D minor (1943)
Myaskovsky: Cello Sonata #2 in A minor, op. 81 (1948-49)
Kabeláč: Mystery of Time, op. 31 (1953-57)
Shostakovich: The Execution of Stepan Razin, op. 119 (1964)
Glass: Music with Changing Parts (1970)
Nono: Como una ola de fuerza y luz (1971-72)
Lachenmann: Gran Torso (1972)
Pettersson: Violin Concerto #2 (1977-78)
Crumb: Apparition (1979)
Schnittke: Peer Gynt (1985-87)
Górecki: Totus Tuus, op. 60 (1987)
Nyman: MGV (Musique à Grande Vitesse) (1993)
Pelēcis: Nevertheless (1994)
Boulez: Sur Incises (1996-98)
Furrer: Piano Concerto (2007)
Haas: limited approximations (2010)


----------



## Alypius (Jan 23, 2013)

Trout said:


> Some pieces I keep coming back to, most of them recent acquisitions (I like Alypius's chronological list so I did the same as well):
> 
> Ockeghem: Deo Gratias (1497)
> Josquin: Qui habitat in adiutorio Altissimi (1520)
> ...


What a great list!


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Messiaen's Eclairs ZOMGBBQ!!!






This is really special. It's a towering masterpiece, and a triumph of modern music that uses a modern harmonic language to express incredible soul. This is one of my absolute favorites!!! Some day, Messiaen will be mentioned in the same breath as Beethoven and Mahler.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Like others, the idea of listing music that I love is a bit daunting - there's simply too many works and too many composers. Many of the works already listed are favorites of mine as well. I thought I would just suggest a few perhaps less common works.

Tallis - Spem in Alium (the first Renaissance work I truly fell in love with)
Dohnanyi - Sextet (a gem from a composer whose works I adore)
Liebermann - Concerto for Violin and Piano and String Quartet (Like Chausson's work for these instruments, it drew me in instantly)
Aaron Kernis - Musica Celestis for cello and orchestra (I love the cello, and this is simply a beautiful work)
Hummel - Piano Concerto in B minor No. 3 (A much neglected early Romantic work)
Louise Farrenc - many works such as Sextet, Nonet, Symphony 3, Piano Quintets (An unfortunately neglected Romantic composer)


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Beethoven's 7th symphony
Chopin's nocturnes Op. 37
Bach's Goldberg Variations


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This has been a pleasantly, surprisingly nonjudgmental thread! Wonderful!

I will therefore venture some admissions as well: 

- Albeniz' Iberia 
- Allegri's Miserere
- Bach's Brandenburg Concertos 
- Bach's Cantata #82 Ich habe genug 
- Bach's Mass in B minor 
- Beethoven's Piano Concerto #4
- Beethoven's Symphony #5 
- Brahms' German Requiem 
- Brahms' Piano Trio #1
- Brahms' Symphony #1 
- Bruch's Scottish Fantasy 
- Bruch's Violin Concerto #1 
- Brumel's Earthquake Mass 
- Chopin's Etudes 
- Chopin's Nocturnes 
- Crumb's Black Angels 
- Debussy's Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun 
- Dohnanyi's Serenade for String Trio 
- Dvorak's Mass 
- Elgar's Cello Concerto 
- Enescu's Violin Sonata #3 
- Faure's Piano Quintets 
- Franck's Violin Sonata 
- Glass' Aguas da Amazonia 
- Golijov's Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind 
- Ives' Symphony #4 
- Janacek's String Quartets 
- Kodaly's Hary Janos 
- Kodaly's Sonata for Unaccompanied Cello 
- Milhaud's The Creation of the World 
- Mozart's Don Giovanni 
- Mozart's Piano Concerto #21 
- Mozart's Requiem 
- Mozart's Symphony #40 
- Nono's Como una ola de fuerza y luz 
- Piazzolla's Five Tango Sensations 
- Rebel's The Elements 
- Rzewski's Variations on El Pueblo Unido Jamas Sera Vencido 
- Schubert's Piano Sonata #21 D960 
- Schubert's Winterreise 
- Shostakovich: String Quartet #8 
- Stravinsky's The Rite of Spring 
- Szymanowski's Stabat mater 
- Takemitsu: From Me Flows What You Call Time 
- Tallis' Spem in Alium 
- Vivaldi's Four Seasons 

That is enough sincerity for one day. I actually feel a kind of pain, a premonition that I shouldn't have shared this kind of information, but what the heck, I've been beaten before, and I took it, and I can take it again.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

Some really fine mentions in this thread. You all have some great taste!

I could name a lot of pieces but for the moment I'm going to limit myself to Beethoven Symphony No. 6, Sibelius Symphony No. 5 and Nielsen's Symphony No. 4. I really love these composers and these pieces most at the moment. I say at the moment because I might put others in their place on any given day, but I do keep coming back to these over, and over so I must love them. 

Kevin


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know if I mentioned it, but Aaron Copland's Appalachian Spring Suite conducted by Leonard Bernstein with the NY Philharmonic is an all time favorite of mine.


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Monteverdi - Ottavo Libro De' Madrigali (All of them)
Milhaud - Le boeuf sur le toit
Balakirev - Tamara
Vierne - Symphony No. 3
Offenbach - Tales of Hoffmann
Warlock - Capriol Suite
Delius - Brigg Fair, Over the Hills and Far Away
Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony

These are just a few off the top of my head...


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

I've said this in many posts before, but I'll say it again: Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe (the whole ballet) is my all-time favorite piece. "Lever du jour" is my idea of what heaven must sound like.


----------



## echmain (Jan 18, 2013)

Holst - The Planets. My first orchestral album (I was 14).

(and no, it wasn't that one on Westminster Gold. Heh, I wish)


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

So much music; too much. Can there ever be too much? My list of music that I genuinely love would be extensive to say the least and would include more than just 'classical' music.
Bearing in mind that this is music I _love_ not just 'like', among those within the classical realm are:
Mahler: just about every symphony except the 5th (though I like the 1st movement and the adagietto)
Shostakovich: just about every symphony except 14 (yes even the 12th), piano concertos 1 &2, Execution of Stepan Razin...
Prokofiev: every symphony (except the 4th); violin concerto no.1, Zdravitsa, Seven they are Seven, Balad for an Unknown child, Ode to the End of the War, Russian Overture, Scythian Suite, Romeo & Juliet...
Stravinsky: Rite of Spring, Firebird, Symphony in 3 movements, Song of the Nightingale...
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, Russian Easter Overture, Capriccio Espagnol, Le Coq d'Or...
Wagner: The Ring
Walton: Both symphonies, Belshazzars Feast
Rachmaninov: Symphony No.1, Symphonic Dances
Janacek: Sinfonietta and the last movement of the Taras Bulba suite
Tchaikovsky: Symphonies 4 & 6, Piano Concertos 1 & 3, Swan Lake, Sleeping Beauty, Romeo & Juliet, 1812, Marche Slav...
Beethoven: Symphonies 5,6,7,8,9; Piano Concerto No.3
Holst: Planets
Hovhaness: Symphony No.11, Fra Angelico
Khachaturian: All 3 symphonies (yes even no.3); Spartacus, Gayeneh, Piano Concerto...
Mendelssohn: Fingals Cave
Schubert: Unfinished symphony
Scriabin: Poem of Ecstacy
Ravel: La Valse, both piano concertos, Daphnis et Chloe, Mother Goose, Pictures at an Exhibition orchestration...
Debussy: La Mer
Vaughan Williams: Symphony No.2, 6 & 7, Tallis Fantasia
Bartok: Concerto for Orchestra
Respighi: Rome trilogy
Nielsen: Symphonies 4,5,6
Kilar: Exodus
Gerhard: Concerto for Orchestra
Rautavaara: Cantus Arcticus
Langgaard: Symphony No.11
Berlioz: Symphonie Fantastique
Shchedrin: Concerto for Orchestra no.1; Anna Karenina

There, that's the surface well and truly scratched.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Things that I come back to again and again -

Lully's ballet music, as played by Jordi Savall
the harp tunes of Carolan played by the pianist J. J. Sheridan
Handel's Messiah
William Lawes - Harp Consorts
Geminiani - Concerti Grossi
Granville Bantock - Pibroch for Cello and Harp...

and many more - I *love** love* *love* them!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The Amen fugue from Handel's Messiah. This I enjoy the most when we perform the Messiah every year. I am so lucky to be part of a wonderful society like the Ripon Oratorio society, every year we do all of the oratorios I love. Mendelssohn's Elijah, Handel's Messiah, Maccabeus, and Saul, Bach's Christmas oratorio, there is so much to look forward to.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Kindertotenlieder has always made me week to the knees sung by a lass with a deep alto!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I forgot Purcell's Rondeau & Handel's March from Scipio - I played them as a child on my violin, and now I do so again, almost every day, and yet I never ever lose the thrill.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Dufay - 
Missa Se la face ay pale
Missa Ecce ancilla domini

Purcell - King Arthur (Alfred Deller & Co.)

Handel - Messiah (Trevor Pinnock & Co.)

Bach - 
Cello Suites (Ophelie Gaillard)
Violin Sonatas & Partitas (Rachel Podger)
Mass in B-minor (Gustav Leonhardt & Co.)

Beethoven - 3, 5, 6, 7, 9


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

techniquest said:


> So much music; too much. Can there ever be too much? My list of music that I genuinely love would be extensive to say the least and would include more than just 'classical' music.
> Bearing in mind that this is music I _love_ not just 'like', among those within the classical realm are:
> Mahler: just about every symphony except the 5th (though I like the 1st movement and the adagietto)
> Shostakovich: just about every symphony except 14 (yes even the 12th), piano concertos 1 &2, Execution of Stepan Razin...
> ...


Such a huge list of favorites by such a wide variety of composers *but not one work of chamber music*?? Just an oversight? Or do you really bypass the chamber music masterpieces of these composers?

Just curious.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Such a huge list of favorites by such a wide variety of composers but not one work of chamber music?? Just an oversight? Or do you really bypass the chamber music masterpieces of these composers?
> 
> Just curious.


Well, as the list will easily reveal, I'm really into big orchestral works. I've never found the same impact with chamber music, but who knows, maybe it'll come one of these days.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Itullian said:


> Bach on the piano. heaven.


Yes!!!!!!

For me, especially Rosalyn Tureck's WTC.


----------



## JACE (Jul 18, 2014)

Here's my short-list:

Bach: Goldberg Variations; Well Tempered Clavier, Books I & II; Suites for Solo Violin

Bartok: Music for Strings, Percussion, and Celesta

Beethoven: Symphonies Nos. 7 and 9; Piano Sonatas "Moonlight," "Pathetique," "Appasionata," "Hammerklavier"

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique; Roméo et Juliette

Brahms: Symphonies Nos. 2 & 3; Piano Concerto No. 1; Violin Concerto; Clarinet Quintet; Violin Sonatas; Late Piano Music

Chopin: Nocturnes; Preludes

Debussy: La Mer; Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune; Images, Books I & II; Preludes, Books I & II

Ives: Symphony No. 4; Holidays Symphony; Orchestral Sets Nos. 1, "Three Places in New England" & 2; Piano Sonatas Nos. 1 & 2, "Concord"; Psalm 90; Songs

Haydn: Symphony No. 49; the London Symphonies

Liszt: Transcendental Etudes

Mahler: Symphonies Nos. 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 9; Das Lied von der Erde; Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen

Mozart: Piano Concertos Nos. 20 & 21

Nielsen: Symphonies Nos. 4 & 5

Rimsky-Korsakov: Sherherazade; Symphony No. 2, "Antar"

Schumann: Carnaval

Shostakovich: Symphonies Nos. 1, 4, 5, 8, 10, 13, 14, 15; String Quartets (all); 24 Preludes & Fugues; Violin Concerto No. 1; Cello Concerto No. 1

Stravinsky: Petrushka; The Rite of Spring


----------



## cjvinthechair (Aug 6, 2012)

Sticking, despite temptation, to one work, for which it's entirely the wrong time of year - but make a note of it, & play it on Christmas morning...be hard to beat !
Christopher Rouse - Karolju.


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

I would like to add:

Schumann's Kinderszenen
Schubert's B-flat major sonata


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

I will start to mention 3 violin concertos that I am absolutely in love with... and love, since that sounds more temporary... :lol::

Barber
Dvorak
Korngold


----------

